# @Kuala Lumpur, Selangor area



## gullebbi (May 5, 2012)

I have job offer @Kuala Lumpur, Selangor area. I would like to know cost of living for an Indian family with one kid near this area. I have offered 6k/month on hand. How much can I save per month & is it comfortable. Budget needed for initial transit and relocation.

Kindly share your views and opinions.

Regards


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Gullebbi, 6k is quite comfortable for a small family. However, if your child is at school age then it might be a little costly depending on the school, for international school it could be as high as 18k/annum. in addition to that there is your income tax, roughly around 300-400/month. Accommodation 1-2k/month and so on.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

I have also received offer of 4500 RM, Sr. Software Engineer. What are the living cost in selangor. Can any tell me house rent for single occupant, food and miscellaneous cost?

have i received competitive offer?

Many thanks.


----------

